# Who's in for RTR this year?



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm signed up and hopefully will get chosen for the lottery again. Looks like another good route with a day off in Crested Butte. I've done most of it before, but it's a good week of riding no matter where it goes. 

Another interesting development...it doesn't appear the long time Tour Director Paul Balaguer is with the ride anymore and most of the long time staff have also left...anyone have the backstory on that? On the positive side, New Belgium beer will be back again. 

//for those thinking about it, tomorrow is the reg deadline for the lottery. You can register online.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Whole Gang*

We are registered too. About a dozen of us have ridden RAGBRAI as a group the last couple of years and plan to head to the mountains this year. My wife, son and I are going to head from the cornfields of Indiana to enjoy the mountains. Still deciding whether to bring the tandem or not.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> We are registered too. About a dozen of us have ridden RAGBRAI as a group the last couple of years and plan to head to the mountains this year. My wife, son and I are going to head from the cornfields of Indiana to enjoy the mountains. Still deciding whether to bring the tandem or not.


Hopefully you get in. Is this your first year? I can't remember whether this will be 8 or 9 for me now. Lots of people do it on tandems--just prepare to be drafted.  Bring clothes for all types of weather--it can be pretty cold in the mornings and at the tops of passes.

//PS...no beer slides on RTR...just sayin!


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Sliding Nuns*



Bocephus Jones II said:
 

> Hopefully you get in. Is this your first year?


First year for all but John from MO. You may have seen John and Jimmy running around in kilts. Our backup plan is Tour of Colorado the following week.



Bocephus Jones II said:


> ...Lots of people do it on tandems--just prepare to be drafted.


Just be careful, my wife can let off some nasty farts that even the most ardent wheelsucker has a hard time staying tucked in the draft.



Bocephus Jones II said:


> //PS...no beer slides on RTR...just sayin!


Dang, last year the beer slide I saw had nuns in habits taking dives. For some reason these ladies in black and white did not all strike me as being married to the church.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> ....... Our backup plan is Tour of Colorado the following week...........


This is a new ride I'm trying for 2008. It's a loop route (unlike RTR) and it stays in the mountains more than BTC.

http://www.crmbt.com/

I've heard that they expect around 250 riders, as this is only the second year for the event. 

Something to be aware of, at least.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MerlinAma said:


> This is a new ride I'm trying for 2008. It's a loop route (unlike RTR) and it stays in the mountains more than BTC.
> 
> http://www.crmbt.com/
> 
> ...


Saw that...there's also BTC http://www.bicycletourcolorado.com/ in case I don't get in to RTR. I did BTC once, but it didn't seem very organized compared to RTR and they put us on some roads that didn't feel very safe. I also like RTR because it helps support charities--unlike the other 2 rides which are for-profit. BTC is generally a tougher ride than RTR though.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I'm signed up and hopefully will get chosen for the lottery again. Looks like another good route with a day off in Crested Butte. I've done most of it before, but it's a good week of riding no matter where it goes.
> 
> Another interesting development...it doesn't appear the long time Tour Director Paul Balaguer is with the ride anymore and most of the long time staff have also left...anyone have the backstory on that? On the positive side, New Belgium beer will be back again.
> 
> //for those thinking about it, tomorrow is the reg deadline for the lottery. You can register online.



This is my fourth year in four years of riding (well, if we get picked): Four of us in a tribe:

1) Two RTR veterans
2) Two RTR newbies (neither have done more than 70 miles in a sitting 00 they are both signed up for www.bvbf.org)

Ride on....


----------



## gotakeahike (Feb 5, 2005)

*Found this link*

I too wondered what happened to the tour director Paul, and found this link from typing his name in google:

http://www.nps.gov/meve/parknews/07-35_mvfoundation_new_director.htm 

As a "veteran" of doing RTR the last 5 years in row, I truly enjoyed seeing and talking with him every Summer. His dedication and sense of humour will most definitely be missed, and I hope the ride continues with it's superior organization and fluidness in the new staff.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Clothes*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> Bring clothes for all types of weather--it can be pretty cold in the mornings and at the tops of passes..


So what clothes are needed for those high passes? What temperatures are we looking at? My initial thoughts were windvest, armwarmers, kneewarmers(?), wool socks, knit gloves, hat/earwarmers. Raincoat depending on forecast. Hoping to get by with stuffed jersey pockets instead of having to wear a camelbak or get a rack.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> So what clothes are needed for those high passes? What temperatures are we looking at? My initial thoughts were windvest, armwarmers, kneewarmers(?), wool socks, knit gloves, hat/earwarmers. Raincoat depending on forecast. Hoping to get by with stuffed jersey pockets instead of having to wear a camelbak or get a rack.


I use a extra-large seat bag and my jersey pockets. It can be below freezing in the mornings at altitude and even on good mornings it is usually 40-50F until the sun warms things up. Some of the towns we're in are near 10k feet. I have arm and leg warmers and glove liners to put inside my regular bike gloves. Carry a rain vest or jacket and possibly a skullcap for your ears if it gets really cold. I've been hailed on at the tops of passes before and it can get really cold quick when you get wet. I don't like camelbacks, but many use them. With rest stops all along the way you should never run out of water or gatorade.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> So what clothes are needed for those high passes? What temperatures are we looking at? My initial thoughts were windvest, armwarmers, kneewarmers(?), wool socks, knit gloves, hat/earwarmers. Raincoat depending on forecast. Hoping to get by with stuffed jersey pockets instead of having to wear a camelbak or get a rack.



Last year's RTR was pretty warm, with a couple of exceptions:

1) The morning in Steamboat Springs, the first part of the second day, I woke up to 30F temperature. It warmed up quickly once the sun came up.

2) The morning in Aspen was cool, but got progressively colder as you went up to the top of Independence Pass. A big part of this was the normal afternoon weather pattern of cloudiness & thunderstorms. Probably about 40F at the top (12,000+ feet). Got caught in about 20 minutes of rain about 15 miles south of Leadville. 

So, what to take?

I check the weather through the internet access on my cell phone. I preloaded the zip codes for each city along the way and then just did a search for "weather" and the zip code and got the five day forecast (example: "weather 80424")

If I know the day is going to be hot, it's usually just a light jacket (I use the Pearl Izumi Zephyr jacket). The mornings usually start out cool and you'll want something on your arms and to keep your core warm.

If I know the day has any hint of "weather," then I take arm warmers, leg warmers, skull cap/do rag (I usually wear one of these anyway), the jacket, and both long and short finger gloves.

The arm and leg warmers will roll up small and go into jersey pockets. Or, I carefully fold them into the jacket, rolling them up into a tight cylinder. Then I take some really small bungee cords and anchor the bundle under my seat & seat bag. That way I don't have to carry it on my back or need a pack to carry it. The multiple bungee cords help to keep the bundle connected to the bike and also securely in one place. If you don't like to put things under your seat, you can lash items to the middle of the handlebars too. 

For this year's RTR ride, I think the first day is probably going to start cold and then be warm, meaning not a whole of extra clothes to be carried. The next few days will start colder, warm up, and then have a good chance for PM thunderstorms (i.e., rug up and keep that extra stuff with you). To get extra layers you might want to get a zippered wind-shirt for cycling (it's a thin wind barrier jersey like thing -- sorry don't know the exact name) that you can put on over your jersey and then the shell over that. 

I am probably tempting fate here, but in three RTR rides I have done in the past three years (2005, 2006, & 2007) I think I have been rained on for a total of about 30 minutes over these three rides. But, I was always prepared for the worst too. Nothing like being in the high, cold, lonesome with no appropriate clothing -- it's a perfect situation for hypothermia and the most extreme and just being plain sucky at the other (I don't know anyone the likes to be pelted with cold raindrops in bicycle clothes)/

You can also check out the extensive past history records for weather maintained on the Weather Underground (www.weatherunderground.com) This won't tell you what is going to happen in 2008, but you can get an idea of the "average" weather conditions and get an idea of what you will be dealing with.

Send me a private message and I'll send you some more detailed information.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Another interesting development...it doesn't appear the long time Tour Director Paul Balaguer is with the ride anymore and most of the long time staff have also left...anyone have the backstory on that? On the positive side, New Belgium beer will be back again.


Yeah - and Old Chicago, so we will get to enjoy Rocky Top every day at lunch.

Paul took a job with Mesa Verde NP in November. Don't have the link anymore, but google does.

I'm in again as far as the lottery... Starting in my hometown. Not sure how vehicle logistics will work.

It'll be nice doing that Montrose - Gunny section. Since the last debacle, the pavement is super smooth now


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wasserbox said:


> It'll be nice doing that Montrose - Gunny section. Since the last debacle, the pavement is super smooth now


Was that the year that it was all oily? Spent forever getting the tar off my frame and chain. 

//that dude from Old Chicago plays the same tunes year after year, doesn't he? Rocky Mountain High seems to be a favorite. Nothing he plays is more recent than about 1995 either. And then you have the same boring games with the dollar bill poker, out of state driver's lic and the orange toss. You think he could come up with some new ones.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I use a extra-large seat bag and my jersey pockets. .......


This may be the coolest bag ever.

http://www.moots.com/#/product/ti_components/additional/tailgator/

I don't come close to filling it up, but it is so handy. I only keep food in my jersey pockets.

You could use either the top or bottom bag alone as they are not sewn together.

The top section works like a stuff sack, which I've found very handy to store clothing layers.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> And then you have the same boring games with the dollar bill poker, out of state driver's lic and the orange toss. You think he could come up with some new ones.


Ah yes - must remember to bring my library card with me.

Yep - the oily section. Drove it last year coming home from a MTB trip in CB. Super duper smooth. It's going to be FAST.

As for clothes - last year I rode with arm / leg warmers and a vest. That was sufficient - no saddle bags, no trunk rack, no pack. You might start out a little chilly, but it's easy enough to keep your body temps up. We were over the passes way before noon every day, and never got caught in any moisture.

I guess Plan B is BTC. Start and stop at my front door... can't really beat that.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MerlinAma said:


> This may be the coolest bag ever.
> 
> http://www.moots.com/#/product/ti_components/additional/tailgator/
> 
> ...



Mine isn't quite that large, but close...I only use it for week long supported trips like this. I have a smaller bag for normal riding.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Mine isn't quite that large, but close...I only use it for week long supported trips like this. I have a smaller bag for normal riding.


Exactly. I put this thing on one or two times a year at most.


----------



## gotakeahike (Feb 5, 2005)

*E-mail of lottery status?*

I also noticed the RTR web-page says that applicants will be notified via e-mail of their lottery status this Friday 2-29! That's new this year isn't it!?


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

gotakeahike said:


> I also noticed the RTR web-page says that applicants will be notified via e-mail of their lottery status this Friday 2-29! That's new this year isn't it!?



They did this is previous years also. I always check to see if my check has cleared the bank -- that usually happens a day or two ahead of the official notification -- but they may have caught on and will send out the confirmations before cashing the check.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

gotakeahike said:


> I also noticed the RTR web-page says that applicants will be notified via e-mail of their lottery status this Friday 2-29! That's new this year isn't it!?


Yeah...about time RTR got into the computer age--used to be you'd send in a check and then wait...and wait...and wait...till you noticed that they cashed it and then hope it didn't bounce because you forgot you had a check that hadn't cleared yet.


----------



## gotakeahike (Feb 5, 2005)

*the point: email status so soon?*

RTR website:
_Applicants will be notified about their lottery status by email on February 29th and U.S. mail by March 21st_. 

My point is them saying your status will be emailed on an exact date and so soon. Maybe I am being too literate?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

gotakeahike said:


> RTR website:
> _Applicants will be notified about their lottery status by email on February 29th and U.S. mail by March 21st_.
> 
> My point is them saying your status will be emailed on an exact date and so soon. Maybe I am being too literate?


The lottery deadline was last Friday so they've had a week to process the entries. I wonder if they treat the online entries different from the mailed in ones? The online entries would be a piece of cake to process while the mailed in entries would take more time. The other page says the confirmation packet will be mailed in mid-march so maybe that's what will take longer?


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Grrrrrrrr.

Anyone seen a CC posting yet?

I hate waiting.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wasserbox said:


> Grrrrrrrr.
> 
> Anyone seen a CC posting yet?
> 
> I hate waiting.


not yet. maybe tomorrow


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Tick Tock...*



wasserbox said:


> Grrrrrrrr.
> 
> Anyone seen a CC posting yet?
> 
> I hate waiting.



Checked first thing this morning and then remembered they are in a different time zone. Hopefully will get my confirmation before I head home for the evening. Not sure which I am more excited about right now, training camp in the Smokey Mountains or RTR.


----------



## FTMD (Sep 20, 2002)

*still waiting*

It's 1:20 local, 12:20 out in CO.

Really hoping to know whether this thing's a go for me before I leave work today.

Back up plan is a week mountain biking in Arkansas....not nearly as scenic!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

FTMD said:


> It's 1:20 local, 12:20 out in CO.
> 
> Really hoping to know whether this thing's a go for me before I leave work today.
> 
> Back up plan is a week mountain biking in Arkansas....not nearly as scenic!


Haven't heard a peep and nothing new on the Mastercard.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Haven't heard a peep and nothing new on the Mastercard.


My G/F has decided they will send it out at 11:59pm.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wasserbox said:


> My G/F has decided they will send it out at 11:59pm.


They are taking their sweet time--it's almost 4:30p:cryin:


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> They are taking their sweet time--it's almost 4:30p:cryin:


Yep - Time to go home. Won't know unless someone in my group calls me tonight.

But, on the upside I took a 2hr lunch and went for a nice long ride.


----------



## gotakeahike (Feb 5, 2005)

*1:03am est I'M IN!*

Good thing too, because I found a great deal and booked my flight already.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

gotakeahike said:


> Good thing too, because I found a great deal and booked my flight already.



Great!

Did they send you an Email or did you check your credit card or bank? 

Still waiting to hear......


----------



## gotakeahike (Feb 5, 2005)

*Got the news from email*

I did paper registration with a group of people. Can't check CC because didn't use one. Bank statement doesn't show anything yet, but my guess is it will be close to the usual date (for me) of the 12th of the month that the check goes through.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

gotakeahike said:


> I did paper registration with a group of people. Can't check CC because didn't use one. Bank statement doesn't show anything yet, but my guess is it will be close to the usual date (for me) of the 12th of the month that the check goes through.



I did the paper registration also. Nothing on Email, nothing showed up from the bank either. Wait some more I guess. Web site says they Emailed out notifications last night at 11:59PM -- guess it didn't go through, it wasn't done, or they did a finger-check on my Email address. 

Anyone else out there get an Email that did the paper registration?


----------



## Summit_Rider (Aug 29, 2006)

*RTR Confirmation you don't want to get...*

2/29/08 Was one of those days where everything that could go wrong did go wrong... I finished up the day spending 5 hours in the ER... ( Don't even ask ) 

So I wasn't surprised when I got the following email:

I am truly sorry to inform you that your application for the 2008 Denver Post Ride The Rockies was not selected in the lottery. 

As much as we wish we could include everyone who would like to participate, our concerns for safety on the road and comfort in the host communities are our first priorities. 

When the lottery was conducted, we selected enough cyclists to compensate for cancellations. For this reason we are not keeping a wait list. 

If you applied online, your credit card will not be charged. A formal regret letter will be sent by U.S. mail. 

If you applied via U.S. mail, your check will be returned with a regret letter in the next 10 business days. 

We truly appreciate your interest in Ride The Rockies and hope you will give serious consideration to applying next year. 

Kind Regards, 

Ride The Rockies Staff 


Looks like I will have to change my plans for this years Colorado trip...

I hope everyone that got in has a great time on this years RTR.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

gotakeahike said:


> Good thing too, because I found a great deal and booked my flight already.


I'm in...I've only been rejected one year out of the 8-9 I've applied FWIW. Sorry to those who didn't get picked.


----------



## FTMD (Sep 20, 2002)

*In*

I went to bed last night and got the call at 12:05 from a buddy in my group. We're in.

Sorry to those who didn't make it.

I've got a little experience with CO road riding. We climbed Independence Pass from Twin Lakes over to Aspen this past summer. But, that's it. I do know that I've got 3 1/2 months to lose about 20-25 lbs. I've lost 12 already in anticipation of getting into RTR.

See ya'll out there.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

FTMD said:


> I went to bed last night and got the call at 12:05 from a buddy in my group. We're in.
> 
> Sorry to those who didn't make it.
> 
> ...


Last year we climbed it from the Aspen side on RTR. It was a grunt. I have to drop about 10-15 myself. Too much good eating this winter and too little riding.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Made It!*

Our team is in. Time to press the pleats in my kilt and start doing hill repeats on the highway overpass to train for the mountains.

For those still wondering, one guy said his confirmation went into his spam filter. I also had an e-mail that said my CC would be charged in 24 hours posting as "Marathon".

Sorry to those that lost the lottery.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Last year we climbed it from the Aspen side on RTR. It was a grunt. I have to drop about 10-15 myself. Too much good eating this winter and too little riding.


I dropped 5lb just for that climb...

By demoing a S-Works Tarmac that day. 

I'm in. Should be another fun time. 5 for 5

For those who didn't make it, check out BTC. It's got a fantastic route this year..


----------



## flanman (Jul 7, 2006)

Regarding what to carry on RTR.

Please keep it minimal, and keep the minimal stuff well tied down. All you need extra is a rain jacket for descents and maybe arm/leg warmers or tights. Throw in a couple of plastic bags for emergencies.

I did RTR two years ago and witnessed a very bad accident coming down off the first pass from Durango. Dude was carrying a bucketload of crap on his bike, something flew off on 35 mph+ descent and got tangled up in front wheel of rider behind. He did a head over heels 360, landed on his ass, hit gravel and slid over embankment. Ended up 30 ft down 200 ft drop. We had to do a human chain to drag him up and he sustained a fractured clavicle. Could have been much worse.

Ever since then, I'm a strong believer it keeping it to the minimum.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

flanman said:


> Regarding what to carry on RTR.
> 
> Please keep it minimal, and keep the minimal stuff well tied down. All you need extra is a rain jacket for descents and maybe arm/leg warmers or tights. Throw in a couple of plastic bags for emergencies.
> 
> ...


I'm doing BTC again this year, and my gear is same every ride. You need a good breathable jacket that packs small, don't bother with heavy gore tex ones. Arm & leg warmers( I have thin Sugoi), skull cap and unlined schoeller gloves(go over my cycling gloves). Cleat covers optional. I skip the sleeveless jerseys, this little extra warmth seems to make a difference and don't really miss it much as day heats up. All this fits in a pretty small pack under seat, with a few things in jersy pockets. Cold(to very cold) in early am, hot all day, can get very cold on passes if it rains, I like knowing I can stay warm if needed.


----------



## FTMD (Sep 20, 2002)

*reviving this thread*

Couldn't find anything more recent on RTR, other than the guy sprucing up the route profiles....

So...the passes gonna be open or not? Are we going to be following snow plows up those suckers or what?

I'm stoked and nervous about this trip at the same time.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

FTMD said:


> Couldn't find anything more recent on RTR, other than the guy sprucing up the route profiles....
> 
> So...the passes gonna be open or not? Are we going to be following snow plows up those suckers or what?
> 
> I'm stoked and nervous about this trip at the same time.


They should be fine, but bring cold/wet weather gear. It also gets pretty cold in some of the high altitude towns so if you're camping pack accordingly.

I take it back...Cottonwood may be close

https://www.cottonwoodpass.net/may-30-2008-photos/colorado.htm

https://themountainmail.com/main.asp?Search=1&ArticleID=13865&SectionID=4&SubSectionID=&S=1

https://www.themountainmail.com/main.asp?SectionID=4&SubSectionID=4&ArticleID=13729


<img src=https://www.cottonwoodpass.net/may-30-2008-photos/cottonwood-pass-road3.jpg>


----------



## FTMD (Sep 20, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> They should be fine, but bring cold/wet weather gear. It also gets pretty cold in some of the high altitude towns so if you're camping pack accordingly.


"Camping" inside.

Will do on the clothes. Still haven't found a big saddle bag for extra/discarded clothing.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

FTMD said:


> Still haven't found a big saddle bag for extra/discarded clothing.


Although it's an "investment",the Moots Tailgator rack/bag is perfect. I've used one for several tours and love it.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MerlinAma said:


> Although it's an "investment",the Moots Tailgator rack/bag is perfect. I've used one for several tours and love it.


I use one of these...ony time of the year it gets used is for RTR--you can "unexpand it" a bit if you aren't carrying as much stuff. Works great for arm/leg warmers, cash and a raincoat. Under $30 for the bag

https://www.paragonsports.com/Paragon/Shop?ITMSUF=e1&PCR=1%3A101%3A1014%3A10160&itemtype=0&IID=5237-05%2FMWEX&QTY=1&skutext=COLOR&actn=addtocart&skuvalue=NAVY










I also have one of these on my top tube for carrying a small camera. Handy location
https://www.trisports.com/benbakil.html


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

got this response back from the RTR people re: Cottonwood


> We hope so!<o></o>
> <o></o>
> If it isn’t, we’ll make sure riders are the first to know. They started plowing the pass yesterday – so fingers crossed!<o></o>
> <o>
> Ride the Rockies</o>


<st1></st1>


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Spruce Trees*

Racked the car up last weekend to hold five bikes and wheels for the long drive from Indiana. Still agonizing over clothing but figure it can't be any worse than some of those snowy training rides this winter. As much as I hate the look I may go for the monster saddle bag to stuff crap in.

Had a great ride last night and every time I looked back my wife was sitting right on my wheel so with the pie plate cog she should be fine. My son has been slacking on training so I should be able to make him suffer on the climbs as he struggles not to get dropped by dad. 




FTMD said:


> Couldn't find anything more recent on RTR, other than the guy sprucing up the route profiles....





Bocephus Jones II said:


> They should be fine, but bring cold/wet weather gear. It also gets pretty cold in some of the high altitude towns so if you're camping pack accordingly...


Perhaps I need to find some models with more clothes on for my _inspirational_ route profiles. Wouldn't want the models to get cold and nipply.


----------



## FTMD (Sep 20, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I use one of these...ony time of the year it gets used is for RTR--you can "unexpand it" a bit if you aren't carrying as much stuff. Works great for arm/leg warmers, cash and a raincoat. Under $30 for the bag
> 
> https://www.paragonsports.com/Paragon/Shop?ITMSUF=e1&PCR=1%3A101%3A1014%3A10160&itemtype=0&IID=5237-05%2FMWEX&QTY=1&skutext=COLOR&actn=addtocart&skuvalue=NAVY
> 
> ...


I had already picked up a stem bag for the camera. Went ahead last night and ordered that seat bag. Can't see swinging $150.00 for the Moots setup, although it would last a lifetime. 

Hey, what time are most people on the road in the morning? I know you have to have your bag checked by nine, so I assume no later than then? On RAGBRAI a few summers ago, people were up riding before dawn. That was different though, because they were trying to beat the heat.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Bloody Marys*



FTMD said:


> ...On RAGBRAI a few summers ago, people were up riding before dawn. That was different though, because they were trying to beat the heat.


No, they were just trying to be there when the bar opened up in the morning so there was not a line to stand in.



Town Drunk said:


> You can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning.


And with regard to Iowa heat...



RAGBRAI Roadside Sign said:


> Hotter than a dollar w.hore on cowboy payday.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

FTMD said:


> Hey, what time are most people on the road in the morning?


Some people are riding at 4 a.m. Don't be one of them, especially if you're camping next to me. The first aid station opens at 5 a.m., so you really can theoretically start at 4 a.m., especially if you have lights.

As the previous tour director said all the time, don't forget that you're on vacation.

The campground starts to come alive about 5:30 a.m. The indoor camping often comes alive earlier than that. Please don't make noise earlier than that. On the longest (and hottest) days, you might want to hit the road by 7 a.m. On shorter days, you can wait longer. The earlier you start, the colder it is so you may pay the price of starting early by carrying more clothes the rest of the day.

Departure times vary widely. That's good because it helps reduce congestion on the road. It would be very bad if everyone left at the same time. Slower riders typically tend to leave earlier, and faster riders later. But it also depends on whether or not you're a morning person.

Pay attention to the instructions. The last baggage truck doesn't always leave at 9 a.m. Some days it might leave earlier if special conditions apply (as they did last year when we went over Independence Pass).


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> got this response back from the RTR people re: Cottonwood
> <ST1></ST1>


On the radio this morning they said 3-5" of new white stuff above 9,000 feet somewhere up in the hills. Spring time in the rockies.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

John Nelson said:


> Some people are riding at 4 a.m. Don't be one of them, especially if you're camping next to me. The first aid station opens at 5 a.m., so you really can theoretically start at 4 a.m., especially if you have lights.


A Huge Plus one to this. This is a vacation. No reason to wake up that early. I usually get up around 6, grab some coffee and a bagel and am on the road by 7ish. Some days they want you over a pass by a certain time, but they will let you know that and start blaring music to wake you up early on those days. Really it's tough to sleep in on this thing because after 5:30 or so you hear all the zippers zipping and people talking and such.

//one other source of amusement--at least to me--is seeing how some of the [usually older] cyclists wear their chamois and cycling jersey everywhere after the ride. Get that thing off and put on some street clothes! Don't be "that guy"


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Still agonizing over clothing but figure it can't be any worse than some of those snowy training rides this winter.


After 5 RTR's, my packing list for Adverse weather gear is

Long finger windstopper gloves
Toe, Knee, leg & arm warmers
Beanie
Rain pants & jacket
Wind vest.
Tights

I have never needed more than that, and rarely needed most of it. Last year the max was vest, arm and knee warmers for the Aspen - Leadville day.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wasserbox said:


> After 5 RTR's, my packing list for Adverse weather gear is
> 
> Long finger windstopper gloves
> Toe, Knee, leg & arm warmers
> ...


I'm pretty much a minimalist--never been burned yet. I bring arm and leg warmers and glove liners that go under my cycling gloves. Other than that I have a vest or raincoat along and possibly an ear band and shoe covers if it gets really cold.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Racked the car up last weekend to hold five bikes and wheels for the long drive from Indiana. Still agonizing over clothing but figure it can't be any worse than some of those snowy training rides this winter. As much as I hate the look I may go for the monster saddle bag to stuff crap in


Quit agonizing and take the advice of many here. No matter how hot or cold, I carry the same stuff every ride. Good breathable shell, arm & leg warmers, thin long finger gloves and a skull cap. It all fits in pockets and a seat bag no larger than the one BJ posted. The passes can get cold, will get cold if it rains on you, no matter how hot the day is. I like having the protection, and since it all fits in a small seat bag, I don't try to skimp. Throw a few optional layers in your gear bag in case the weather really turns bad that week, but chances are, this is all you'll need. Have fun!


----------



## FTMD (Sep 20, 2002)

*one more Q*

If you can suffer one more question from a noob, I'd appreciate it.

Laundry. Any chance at all that I'll be able to do some? I'm thinking the laundromats will be slammed. But otherwise, I need to pack 6 pair of shorts and jerseys. I don't have 6 pair of shorts I want to wear. Maybe 4 pair I that rotate regularly.

Txs!


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

FTMD said:


> If you can suffer one more question from a noob, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Laundry. Any chance at all that I'll be able to do some? I'm thinking the laundromats will be slammed. But otherwise, I need to pack 6 pair of shorts and jerseys. I don't have 6 pair of shorts I want to wear. Maybe 4 pair I that rotate regularly.
> 
> Txs!


You'll have about 6-8 hours every evening between the endo the ride and dark... not to mention the off-day in CB. Plenty of time.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

FTMD said:


> If you can suffer one more question from a noob, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Laundry. Any chance at all that I'll be able to do some? I'm thinking the laundromats will be slammed. But otherwise, I need to pack 6 pair of shorts and jerseys. I don't have 6 pair of shorts I want to wear. Maybe 4 pair I that rotate regularly.
> 
> Txs!


there are usually facilities, but I don't bother. I bring enough clothes for the week. A large hockey bag works well to haul all your stuff.

//I'm debating whether or not to bring my zero degree bag this year instead of my usual 40 degree--we're staying in some higher mountain towns this year...might be pretty cold some mornings.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> On the radio this morning they said 3-5" of new white stuff above 9,000 feet somewhere up in the hills. Spring time in the rockies.


Independence Pass now open

http://www.9news.com/news/article.aspx?storyid=93125&catid=346


----------



## FTMD (Sep 20, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> there are usually facilities, but I don't bother. I bring enough clothes for the week. A large hockey bag works well to haul all your stuff.
> 
> //I'm debating whether or not to bring my zero degree bag this year instead of my usual 40 degree--we're staying in some higher mountain towns this year...might be pretty cold some mornings.


Thanks for the tips everyone. I started getting all the bike clothes together last night. I'm bringing the standard stuff and a few heavier items just in case it turns nasty.

I'll be on a ti Strong. No paint. When, not if, you pass me on the climbs, say hi.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Forget doing laundry--too much trouble. And don't bring too many clothes either. Nobody is going to care if you don't have a fresh set of clothes for each day. Pack light, very light, or you'll regret it.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> //I'm debating whether or not to bring my zero degree bag this year instead of my usual 40 degree--we're staying in some higher mountain towns this year...might be pretty cold some mornings.


A set of long underwear packs smaller than a 0 deg bag 

John Nelson - if you only have 4 pairs of shorts, you are going to want to wash them.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Laundry & Chamois*



FTMD said:


> Laundry. Any chance at all that I'll be able to do some?


Go to a real hardware store and buy yourself a universal rubber sink stopper. Then you can hand wash a small batch of clothes at your conveneince. Throw some powder detergent in a ziploc bag too.



FTMD said:


> ...I don't have 6 pair of shorts I want to wear. Maybe 4 pair I that rotate regularly...


Sounds like you have six pair, just not six you want to wear. While I prefer riding in Voler shorts I always pack at least one pair of shorts with a different kind of chamois for a tour. If mid week you start developing a sore spot changing to a different brand/shape of chamois for one day can keep a bad spot from getting worse. Remember too that you will be getting a RTR jersey so you should be able to pack one less jersey.

There will be the three from our family along with some of our RAGBRAI acquantences from prior years. Should be easy to spot us in camp airing out our nether regions in kilts. As far as on the road:

*Me* - Merlin (look for the sticker of _Tabitha_ on my seat stay).
*Wife* - short blonde on a Litespeed glued to my wheel. _Tell her how nice it is to get to ride with her Dad on the tour for Fathers Day._ You'll get a big smile from her and maybe a smooch on the cheek.
*Son* - Tall kid on a black Six13. You'll see him rocketing up the mountain in the morning trying to drop me only to get caught as we reach the summit. Just don't try to hold his wheel on the descent as he is fearless.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wasserbox said:


> A set of long underwear packs smaller than a 0 deg bag


good point...that's what I usually do...just wear fleece pants and top to bed. Good for those late night trips to the john also.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> ........While I prefer riding in Voler shorts I always pack at least one pair of shorts with a different kind of chamois for a tour. If mid week you start developing a sore spot changing to a different brand/shape of chamois for one day can keep a bad spot from getting worse. .....


Excellent advice!

I even do this at home when riding 3-4 days a week.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Everyone set for Saturday? I can't get any work done today--keep going over my packing list. Almost forgot chamois creme which would have been bad.

//RTR website sez Cottonwood will be open in time for riding.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Everyone set for Saturday? I can't get any work done today--keep going over my packing list. Almost forgot chamois creme which would have been bad.
> 
> //RTR website sez Cottonwood will be open in time for riding.


I cleaned out my inbox and to do lists at work yesterday.. now it is another 24hrs of sitting around...

cottonwoodpass.net says it's OPEN as of this morning.

I haven't packed a stitch yet.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

I hope the fact that they still haven't posted the map book online doesn't mean they're having organizational problems. In previous years, the map book was posted much earlier than this.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

John Nelson said:


> I hope the fact that they still haven't posted the map book online doesn't mean they're having organizational problems. In previous years, the map book was posted much earlier than this.


Paul Balaguer & team will be a hard act to follow. Hoping for the best. RTR has always been one of the best organized rides--would be sad to see that slip.


----------



## FTMD (Sep 20, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Paul Balaguer & team will be a hard act to follow. Hoping for the best. RTR has always been one of the best organized rides--would be sad to see that slip.


Well, they don't have to wonder about Cottonwood any longer. 

http://www.cottonwoodpass.net/open-2008/colorado.htm


----------

